# Roman Centurion Vitis Stick



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Shipping a Roman Centurion Vitis Stick to England in a couple of days for use by a Roman re-enactor.

http://www.kywalkingcane.com/RomanVitisSticks.html


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks the part nice job. not sure about the roman lol


----------

